# Donate to Nena



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so sanjo_nena408 would like to build a bike to take to shows. The only problem is that she doesnt have any $$$ and doesnt have a job. I will be helping her out trying to get her a frame and doing some sort of mods to it. Sic713 will be helping with the paint job. I would like to know if anyone can donate any parts to the project. Were trying to get this doen for the LRM San Mateo show but we will see what happens. If you cna help, let us know.  

Some of you already know Nena. For those that dont...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=24328


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes.. lets us know.. ill help anyway i can.. it will be a sponsored bike.. but if any of your guys are willing to help.. do so..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ILL HELP CUS NENA IS A SIC ASS PERSON


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 10 2007, 10:48 PM~6957689
> *ILL HELP CUS NENA IS A SIC ASS PERSON
> *


we make the perfect couple


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i might have some parts i can donate ill look in the back tomro n let u no


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i got a girls coppertone she pays shipping its hers
20 inch schwinn


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

i would help but i have no spare partz sry!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 09:50 PM~6957703
> *we make the perfect couple
> *


U GONNA HAVE TO FIGHT CUTTY FOR HER LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 10 2007, 10:58 PM~6957760
> *U GONNA HAVE TO FIGHT CUTTY FOR HER LOL
> *


cutty ain got shit on me..but height..
tall lanky ass :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2007, 09:56 PM~6957744
> *i got a girls coppertone she pays shipping its hers
> 20 inch schwinn
> *


how much shipped to sacramento?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill pinstripe the bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2007, 01:02 AM~6957799
> *how much shipped to sacramento?
> *


dont know when i shipped to you it was only 14 dollars


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2007, 10:17 PM~6957915
> *dont know when i shipped to you it was only 14 dollars
> *


Can you ship this to me and then take it out of what you owe me? Is that cool?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 10 2007, 11:12 PM~6957881
> *ill pinstripe the bike
> *


stripes on top of the clear?
:uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2007, 01:20 AM~6957927
> *Can you ship this to me and then take it out of what you owe me? Is that cool?
> *


yah but ima give her the red girls frame i have if your gonna sand it down and repaint it
its the same style just red


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 10 2007, 11:22 PM~6957946
> *
> *


well talk


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2007, 10:22 PM~6957947
> *yah but ima give her the red girls frame i have if your gonna sand it down and repaint it
> its the same style just red
> *


Pics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 10 2007, 10:22 PM~6957946
> *
> *


You dont have any parts you dont need? We dont have anything.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 11:22 PM~6957948
> *well talk
> *


dont clear it n ill stripe it then clear


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2007, 11:23 PM~6957956
> *You dont have any parts you dont need? We dont have anything.
> *


let me look in my box to see tomrow


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

give me a minute ima take some real quick


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2007, 10:24 PM~6957965
> *give me a minute ima take some real quick
> *


  And send it anyway. Im going to go sleep.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2007, 10:31 PM~6958020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

frames assclownin


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got couple spare parts around. ima search tommorow.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

i got a sissybar and some handlebars layin around pay shipping and u can have them.. i got extended forks too all this stuff is og


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I have this chrome chain i dont use  Its all right it not the best plating but its chrome


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 10 2007, 11:23 PM~6957958
> *dont clear it n ill stripe it then clear
> *


yea.. but then it has to be shipped back


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I got a pair of 20 inch square twisted handle bars all they need is to be replated chrome :dunno:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey raul pm asap!


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

I can donate some D twist top head set and bottom bearing cups. mirrors too you would have to plate them let me know


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Got a 76 schwinn bantam frame, pay shipping and I'll weld it up pretty cool before I ship it for free, and as far as parts go, lemme knwo whatchu need and I'll see what I got! Got lots of parts, in the middle of rebuilding 5 lowriders all at the same time so I should have somethign for baby gurl..


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 10 2007, 09:45 PM~6957663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

Hey i just wanna let you all know how much i am appreciating this. i dont want you guys to get the wrong idea thinking im lazy for not having a job, its just that although my familys goin threw this financial problem right now, my mom wont let me get a job becausae she wants me to focus on school.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

raul whats on the list so far?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i have a few things laying around but don't know if you would like them


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT might be able to donate some plates for pedals later on once we get things rolling.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok so im a lil confused mabey i missed somethin but what the deal with her is she an ill person or what i dont get it how come nobody donates to other people on here


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 11 2007, 01:47 PM~6961456
> *ok so im a lil confused mabey i missed somethin but what the deal with her is she an ill person or what i dont get it how come nobody donates to other people on here
> *


you said it.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 11 2007, 10:47 PM~6961456
> *ok so im a lil confused mabey i missed somethin but what the deal with her is she an ill person or what i dont get it how come nobody donates to other people on here
> *



I'm assuming she's just a broke chick trying to get a free bike, no story behind why we're donating it but I'm sure its a good cause :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2007, 02:02 PM~6961521
> *I'm assuming she's just a broke chick trying to get a free bike, no story behind why we're donating it but I'm sure its a good cause :dunno:
> *


WHAT CAUSE??????WHAT DO THESE'S PEOPLE GET OUT OFF IT???A BJ???
?? :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

well i mean its cool to give but how come nobody donates to me i mean im gettin fucked with by certain people on my stuff ya know what i mean and im broke and still tryin to get shit done im not hating but unless i hear a good reason i wouldnt donate not tryin to be ruid it might be for a good reason but her being broke joke aint a good reason


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 11 2007, 11:13 PM~6961567
> *WHAT CAUSE??????WHAT DO THESE'S PEOPLE GET OUT OFF IT???A BJ???
> ?? :biggrin:
> *



You would think about that cochino :nono:

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

either you help or not..
simple ass that


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah...kinda odd. :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 11 2007, 03:15 PM~6961579
> *well i mean its cool to give but how come nobody donates to me i mean im gettin fucked with by certain people on my stuff ya know what i mean and im broke and still tryin to get shit done im not hating but unless i hear a good reason i wouldnt donate not tryin to be ruid it might be for a good reason but her being broke joke aint a good reason
> *


damn you still aint got that frame man
as for the girl i have an extra frame she wants one fuck it no biggie


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2007, 02:18 PM~6961995
> *damn you still aint got that frame man
> as for the girl i have an extra frame she wants one fuck it no biggie
> *


i havent got my frame from canada but i was talkin bout my parts from the paz bros and as for you sic stop bein an asshole cause im two seconds from really gettin annoyed with your smart ass shit you dont always got to be an ass to people i was just wonderin why this girl needs help buildin a bike i wanted to know if people on here are gonna donate all the time when someone wants help. fuckin asshole nuff said back to the topic :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hahahhah
i cant keep it.. im a asshole by nature.. but at times im real nice


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 03:18 PM~6962913
> *hahahhah
> i cant keep it.. im a asshole by nature.. but at times im real nice
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2007, 02:18 AM~6962913
> *hahahhah
> i cant keep it.. im a asshole by nature.. but at times im real nice*



I have not yet seen one of those times :scrutinize:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2007, 03:19 PM~6962920
> *I have not yet seen one of those times :scrutinize:
> *


well like right now he is.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

i think itz tyte you all helpin her out i see no prob with it if i had xtra partz i would be helpin out to but all i got itz wutz on my 2 bikes for people that are bitchin bout it grow up u prolly got 2 or 3 bikez already she aint even got 1 and not able 2 work juzt my 2centz :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2007, 04:19 PM~6962920
> *I have not yet seen one of those times :scrutinize:
> *


no need to see them times..
only certain people im nice too..
people i got luv 4


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i have no problem donating.

i have some white wall they just need a good scrub.
and a seatpost clamp. a old down crown ( needs chrome) 
and i can make you a seat. 

im gonna dig in the shed and see what i can find more.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll donate some parts if I hear a reason why where doing this for her.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 11 2007, 04:41 PM~6963179
> *I'll donate some parts if I hear a reason why where doing this for her.
> *


exactly


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im doing just to be nice.. helping out others who arent as luck as some to have a lowrider bike..some people dream of having a bike but just dont have the money to get one..

im just helping to make a dream come true..maybe one day in the future good karma will return the favor


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

fair enough sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats the best way i could put it..


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 11 2007, 03:47 PM~6963212
> *exactly
> *


:uh: if ur gonna donte something then do it if not then just shut up homie just like u dont like people talking in ur topics dont talk in this one if u got nothing good to say


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, this is why were are doing this. Nena is a friend first of all. Nena has been going to car shows and sees us (me, sic n twisted, cutty, etc) with our bikes and would like the opportunity to show a bike along with us. Maybe even win a trophy. Now, nena lives with her mom and her family situation isnt the best. That means that she doesnt have people or family supporting this idea. Nena is 16 and does not know how to weld, paint, bondo etc. She does not have a job or any type of income to support a lowrider bike. Were not trying to build her a radical bike or anything like that. This is just going to be something simple that shes going to take to shows. 

I think that some of you guys that wonder why we are doing this, dont know nena. Nena is cool in person and is nice to just about everyone she meets. Me personally, I can remember being around her age and wanting to build a bike. Thats why Im going to help her. Im just asking if you guys have extra parts or anything that you dont want for this bike. If you do cool. If you dont then no big deal.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder+Jan 10 2007, 10:45 PM~6958111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send it bro. we need everything.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jan 10 2007, 11:19 PM~6958300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got a frame so far but thanks for offering.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got a old flat twist sissy bar. it needs rechroming.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 11 2007, 12:15 PM~6961579
> *well i mean its cool to give but how come nobody donates to me i mean im gettin fucked with by certain people on my stuff ya know what i mean and im broke and still tryin to get shit done im not hating but unless i hear a good reason i wouldnt donate not tryin to be ruid it might be for a good reason but her being broke joke aint a good reason
> *


No one donates to you bacause you dont ask for help. How are people suppposd to know that you need welding, bondo work, custom parts etc if you dont ask? I think it also has something to do with you being an adult with a steady job. I dont know why your broke but it sounds like your me and have the usuall bills and stuff to pay each month and they usually dont leave room for anything extra. Im down to go out there and help you with your bike but you dont call and let me know these things homie. I cant touch the situation with your parts. I believe its the responsabilty of the members of your club that should bail you out of that.  

No one is forcing anyone to donate anything. If you have stuff laying around and you know its not going to go on a bike anytime soon, then rest assured that its going to go to a good place.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 11 2007, 03:41 PM~6963179
> *I'll donate some parts if I hear a reason why where doing this for her.
> *


Its just because nena is a good friend to the lil members in the bike section and some of us can help her. If you can help then cool. If not then no big deal. We will figure out a way to get this bike done.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2007, 05:14 PM~6964065
> *Its just because nena is a good friend to the lil members in the bike section and some of us can help her. If you can help then cool. If not then no big deal. We will figure out a way to get this bike done.
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll go check the porch to see what i got left, i know for sure:

**a gold anodized square twisted bent sissy bar
**about 4 fenders, maybe 3, 
**4 gold triple square twisted fender braces (not in the best shape), 
**chrome chain guard
**some 20 inch rims, (the brown ones on gold dust), need new nipples and paint or chrome

i'm not sure about the rest

i'm willing to donate it all as long as someone pays for shipping and a big box :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chart from lovely :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 11 2007, 06:05 PM~6964509
> *i'll go check the porch to see what i got left, i know for sure:
> 
> **a gold anodized square twisted bent sissy bar
> ...


Let me get back to you Noe. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no problem


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 11 2007, 05:27 PM~6963019
> *i have no problem donating sperm
> 
> im gonna dig in her and see what i can find
> *


j/k :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Didnt we go through this once already?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=285341&st=40


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jan 11 2007, 08:25 PM~6965749
> *Didnt we go through this once already?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=285341&st=40
> *


i guess someone finally got serious about it.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2007, 08:46 PM~6966005
> *i guess someone finally got serious about it.
> *


I conquer.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2007, 05:20 PM~6963634
> *:uh:  if ur gonna donte something then do it if not then just shut up homie just like u dont like people talking in ur topics dont talk in this one if u got nothing good to say
> *


first off casper fuck you second raul you answered the question some of us wanted to know a good reason for this is the age the situation she is in and all thats all i wanted to know before i talk with some people and try to help out as well instead of all these people tryin to act like there good all of a sudden i know what its like not to have something and want it bad believe me im going threw it right now as for the assholes who wanted to jump to conclusions and think taco is trying to hate then they can kiss my ass cause all i wanted to know was the whole situation thats it man dude i am really starting to hate coming on here shits gettin stupid anyways raul i will see what i might be able to find homie and also tnt will donate something tony hit me up mabey we might be able to donate one of the forks we are getting made i have no problem with it as long as tony dont so if he dont we should hhave the fork covered ok raul


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

also is there a theme raul that she wants to go with so this way we can get things a lil more organized as far as ideas and if ya send me fenders raul i will do them up for nada member i told ya i would hook it up for ya


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 11 2007, 09:03 PM~6966205
> *first off casper fuck you second raul you answered the question some of us wanted to know a good reason for this is the age the situation she is in and all thats all i wanted to know before i talk with some people and try to help out as well instead of all these people tryin to act like there good all of a sudden i know what its like not to have something and want it bad believe me im going threw it right now as for the assholes who wanted to jump to conclusions and think taco is trying to hate then they can kiss my ass cause all i wanted to know was the whole situation thats it man dude i am really starting to hate coming on here shits gettin stupid anyways raul i will see what i might be able to find homie and also tnt will donate something tony hit me up mabey we might be able to donate one of the forks we are getting made i have no problem with it as long as tony dont so if he dont we should hhave the fork covered ok raul
> 
> *


  Were still trying to figure out the theme, name and class. But as soon as we know I will let everyone know.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hay ro-bc, I feel your pain, but its all good. 

try some of these ( , ) in your post, that shit gave me a headache. lol, dont get mad at me, im just suggesting homie. 

well, thank you socios for keeping it real and explaining what this is all about. like I said, Ill donate if I heard the reason for it, and it sounds very legit. 

heres a pic of what Ill send if you need it,


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 11 2007, 10:16 PM~6966347
> *hay ro-bc, I feel your pain, but its all good.
> 
> try some of these (  ,  ) in your post, that shit gave me a headache.  lol, dont get mad at me, im just suggesting homie.
> ...


lol i know man i try to use them sometimes but when i type i end up going like mach speed good lookin out thow that aint nutin to get mad at lol


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hey, there cheap gold, but Ill pay shipping, just give me the adress. 

BUT, THEY BETTER GO ON HER BIKE!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 11 2007, 09:20 PM~6966403
> *hey, there cheap gold, but Ill pay shipping, just give me the adress.
> 
> BUT, THEY BETTER GO ON HER BIKE!
> ...


  

I got the sprocket covered. I will pm you the address to where you can ship them to.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yea, just pm me, ill send the pedals, there real nice ( they came off of my show bike, they have a couple scratches) if you need anything else, just tell me in the pm. I got ya homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 11 2007, 09:27 PM~6966473
> *yea, just pm me, ill send the pedals, there real nice ( they came off of my show bike, they have a couple scratches) if you need anything else, just tell me in the pm. I got ya homie.
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I WOULD LIKE TO HELP MAYBE I CAN SEND A MONEY ORDER OR PARTS SO WERE CAN I SEND IT TOO?  REC_STUDIOS ALLWAYS THERE TO HELP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 11 2007, 09:33 PM~6966552
> *I WOULD LIKE TO HELP MAYBE I CAN SEND A MONEY ORDER OR PARTS SO WERE CAN I SEND IT TOO?  REC_STUDIOS  ALLWAYS THERE TO HELP
> *


pm sent.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

whos doing the plating? Maybe Sic N Twisted can ask speedy if he wants to help


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 11 2007, 09:46 PM~6966699
> *whos doing the plating? Maybe Sic N Twisted can ask speedy if he wants  to help
> *


I dont see why not. I will be talking to them this weekend and see what they can do for nena.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

paint job covered...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, this is what we got so far. 

frame - Juangotti
Paint - sic713
pedals - excalibur
Custom sprocket - chulow95
molded fenders - RO-BC

I cant remember the rest but we still need alot. I have a seat that we can use. I wont be on till after 6pm pacific so I will answer all pm's and questions then. Thanks again guys.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2007, 11:08 PM~6966989
> *Ok, this is what we got so far.
> 
> frame - Juangotti
> ...


kandy pink


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow this is a good topic this what supporting is all about


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2007, 09:12 PM~6966304
> *  Were still trying to figure out the theme, name and class. But as soon as we know I will let everyone know.
> *


i would do a semi,but thats me.
call it,
la qoqueta.
or lowrider girl.
:dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2007, 09:08 AM~6966989
> *Ok, this is what we got so far.
> 
> frame - Juangotti
> ...


Add Forks as a tentative item from TNT. We won't give her custom forks or nothin cuz that's a lot of $$$ right thur but possibly a set of one of our later lines we'll be busting out with. Blade and Enforcer are already ordered so we may give her a set of one of those if they don't sell or we may give her a set of one of the other lines we'll be busting out with later.

If you got forks already cool, just use that for a while until we can find a set to donate later on to make her bike even better and maybe someone on here can donate the engraving


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

What type of frame do you have for her? If it's a Scwhinn and the original kickstand mount is on the frame, I'll make up a custom kickstand for it. Let me know if it's a boys frame or a girls. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: I WANNA HELP!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Here's the Handle bars you wanted a picture of you might and might not can tell in the pic but the crome is chipping off just so you know


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill donate nena some of my sweet loving to her


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 13 2007, 12:04 AM~6971045
> *ill donate nena some of my sweet loving to her
> *


Pedophile 

Run your ass off if you see Chris Hansen

:ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ill donate something to her.... :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 12 2007, 01:04 PM~6971045
> *ill donate nena some of my sweet loving to her
> *


No thank you. I`ll pass.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 12 2007, 01:03 PM~6971042
> *Here's the Handle bars you wanted a picture of you might and might not can tell in the pic but the crome is chipping off just so you know
> 
> 
> ...


Those wll work homie. Let me know what info you need so we can get them over here. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 12 2007, 08:18 AM~6968909
> *What type of frame do you have for her? If it's a Scwhinn and the original kickstand mount is on the frame, I'll make up a custom kickstand for it. Let me know if it's a boys frame or a girls.  :biggrin:
> *


Its going to be a Schwinn girls frame so you can make one for that. Please make it square twist. were going to try to make all the parts square twist. Still working on the theme but were really close.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2007, 06:50 AM~6968383
> *Add Forks as a tentative item from TNT.  We won't give her custom forks or nothin cuz that's a lot of $$$ right thur but possibly a set of one of our later lines we'll be busting out with.  Blade and Enforcer are already ordered so we may give her a set of one of those if they don't sell or we may give her a set of one of the other lines we'll be busting out with later.
> 
> If you got forks already cool, just use that for a while until we can find a set to donate later on to make her bike even better and maybe someone on here can donate the engraving
> *


Thanks for offering to help guys. Maybe we will need some stuff in the future.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2007, 09:24 PM~6973167
> *Its going to be a Schwinn girls frame so you can make one for that. Please make it square twist. were going to try to make all the parts square twist. Still working on the theme but were really close.
> *


Everything I do is square twisted stock. :biggrin: 
pm me with the shipping address.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 12 2007, 09:30 PM~6973691
> *Everything I do is square twisted stock. :biggrin:
> pm me with the shipping address.
> *


  

Ill look around for some parts..is there a list of items your needing? and a list of items you already have?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 12 2007, 06:30 PM~6973691
> *Everything I do is square twisted stock. :biggrin:
> pm me with the shipping address.
> *


pm will be sent shortly. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jan 12 2007, 06:43 PM~6973809
> *
> 
> Ill look around for some parts..is there a list of items your needing? and a list of items you already have?
> *


So far we have...

frame - Juangotti
Paint - sic713
pedals - excalibur
Custom sprocket - chulow95
molded fenders - RO-BC
Mirrors and twisted bearing cups - Bone Collector
Handlebars - Str8crazy80
crank and fender braces - Noe from texas
twisted kickstand - D Twist

We still need a fork, Rims, tires and tubes and I think I have a seat we can use. Let me know if Im missing something. Were trying to get everything square twisted for this bike so that would help. Please also pm me if your interested in donating some $$$ for the chrome plating.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's what i have:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got tires and a old crank.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 12 2007, 09:02 PM~6973962
> *here's what i have:
> 
> 
> ...


close up of the seat and sissybar, seat can easily be reupholstered












2 of the fenders are good, 2 are bad, they still fit though :happysad:











and the chain guard


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 12 2007, 07:02 PM~6973962
> *here's what i have:
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 12 2007, 07:03 PM~6973970
> *i got tires and a old crank.
> *


We will talk in a bit buddy.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2007, 07:09 PM~6974032
> *We will talk in a bit buddy.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN NENA's getting hooked up
next donations is for JUANGOTTI
operation help Juan finance his display :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 12 2007, 07:14 PM~6974069
> *DAMN NENA's getting hooked up
> next donations is for JUANGOTTI
> operation help Juan finance his display :biggrin:
> *


We will talk homie.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: noe_from_texas, *sic713*

can someone hook me up with a nice paint job :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 12 2007, 08:24 PM~6974135
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: noe_from_texas, sic713
> 
> ...


maybe..what can u hook me up with?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 11:12 PM~6967029
> *kandy pink
> *


Magenta with flake!!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2007, 09:25 PM~6974638
> *maybe..what can u hook me up with?
> *


Any kind of woman you want. :0 
I used to be a pimp. Its harder than it sounds.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 12 2007, 11:58 PM~6975889
> *Any kind of woman you want.  :0
> I used to be a pimp. Its harder than it sounds.
> *


lol..
i like girls who put out :biggrin: :0


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2007, 06:00 PM~6963973
> *Ok, this is why were are doing this. Nena is a friend first of all. Nena has been going to car shows and sees us (me, sic n twisted, cutty, etc) with our bikes and would like the opportunity to show a bike along with us. Maybe even win a trophy. Now, nena lives with her mom and her family situation isnt the best. That means that she doesnt have people or family supporting this idea. Nena is 16 and does not know how to weld, paint, bondo etc. She does not have a job or any type of income to support a lowrider bike. Were not trying to build her a radical bike or anything like that. This is just going to be something simple that shes going to take to shows.
> 
> I think that some of you guys that wonder why we are doing this, dont know nena. Nena is cool in person and is nice to just about everyone she meets. Me personally, I can remember being around her age and wanting to build a bike. Thats why Im going to help her. Im just asking if you guys have extra parts or anything that you dont want for this bike. If you do cool. If you dont then no big deal.
> *


So is it going to be alright with her family for us to do this? When it gets done and she gets it,her parents or family members aren't gonna make her get rid of it or take it from her? I would just hate to see this go to nothing or Nena getting her heart broken if she has to get rid of the bike.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 13 2007, 03:47 PM~6979182
> *So is it going to be alright with her family for us to do this? When it gets done and she gets it,her parents or family members aren't gonna make her get rid of it or take it from her? I would just hate to see this go to nothing or Nena getting her heart broken if she has to get rid of the bike.
> *


Well, so far only my mom and sister know about this. My sister thinks im crazy and my mom just gave me a funny look. They would take it away from me, the most they can do is critizie, but nothing more.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i think i got some parts but if i do there just regular if i would of known i would have got 144 spoke rims twisted for her in mexico they cost 500 pesos which is like 50 dollers


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jan 13 2007, 05:07 PM~6979635
> *i think i got some parts but if i do there just regular if i would of known i would have got 144 spoke rims twisted for her in mexico they cost 500 pesos which is like 50 dollers
> *


Aye tho you *got* to love Mexico.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i got some forkz a homeboy wanted them so he gives me alot of parts but if he dont want them nomore i give them to u


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 13 2007, 03:47 PM~6979182
> *So is it going to be alright with her family for us to do this? When it gets done and she gets it,her parents or family members aren't gonna make her get rid of it or take it from her? I would just hate to see this go to nothing or Nena getting her heart broken if she has to get rid of the bike.
> *


What I actually ment is that no one can support the bike financially. No one can pay for parts or a paint job and that sort of thing. I plan on talking to nenas mom if necessary. I know it must be kinda wierd for her mom to hear that all these people on the internet want to help her. I probably should have talked to her mom first. I have actually met nenas mom a while back and I think she wont mind if we all do this for her


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2007, 05:40 PM~6979830
> *What I actually ment is that no one can support the bike financially. No one can pay for parts or a paint job and that sort of thing. I plan on talking to nenas mom if necessary. I know it must be kinda wierd for her mom to hear that all these people on the internet want to help her. I probably should have talked to her mom first. I have actually met nenas mom a while back and I think she wont mind if we all do this for her
> *


lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

who ever is sending fenders might as well send them str8 to me


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 13 2007, 05:47 PM~6979529
> *Well, so far only my mom and sister know about this. My sister thinks im crazy and my mom just gave me a funny look. They would take it away from me, the most they can do is critizie, but nothing more.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2007, 06:40 PM~6979830
> *What I actually ment is that no one can support the bike financially. No one can pay for parts or a paint job and that sort of thing. I plan on talking to nenas mom if necessary. I know it must be kinda wierd for her mom to hear that all these people on the internet want to help her. I probably should have talked to her mom first. I have actually met nenas mom a while back and I think she wont mind if we all do this for her
> *



Sounds good!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2007, 05:40 PM~6979830
> *What I actually ment is that no one can support the bike financially. No one can pay for parts or a paint job and that sort of thing. I plan on talking to nenas mom if necessary. I know it must be kinda wierd for her mom to hear that all these people on the internet want to help her. I probably should have talked to her mom first. I have actually met nenas mom a while back and I think she wont mind if we all do this for her
> *


I dont think that will be neccessary. Because if i tell her that a lot of people off layitlow are helping me out.. wouldnt it just worsen the situation if you call her saying Oh, well im helping your daughter? Thats like cutty showing up to my door with roses asking me to marry him lol. But i think all should go well! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mullet_@Jan 13 2007, 11:26 PM~6982032
> *beggers  :uh:
> *


you must not know the fellowship of lowriding. get that shit outta'here.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 13 2007, 11:06 PM~6981848
> *Thats like cutty showing up to my door with roses asking me to marry him lol. But i think all should go well!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 14 2007, 09:12 AM~6983659
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Haha.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 13 2007, 11:02 PM~6982303
> *you must not know the fellowship of lowriding.  get that shit outta'here.
> *


you go girl!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 13 2007, 05:11 PM~6979655
> *Aye tho you got to love Mexico.
> *


not me.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

can any one donate me a old steering tube?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 12:58 PM~6984900
> *can any one donate me a old steering tube?
> *


this is Nenas topic.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 14 2007, 12:58 PM~6984902
> *this is Nenas topic.
> *


sorry baby.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

We been thinking of names all day. Hopefully we'll have one chosen by the end of today


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 14 2007, 03:11 PM~6985332
> *We been thinking of names all day. Hopefully we'll have one chosen by the end of today
> *


hopefully


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 14 2007, 02:11 PM~6985332
> *We been thinking of names all day. Hopefully we'll have one chosen by the end of today
> *


i gave you ideas. but you didnt listen.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

u should name it spanky after me


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jan 14 2007, 03:14 PM~6985669
> *u should name it spanky after me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 01:55 PM~6984879
> *you go girl!
> *


 :angry: I aint no girl foo! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 14 2007, 04:00 PM~6985970
> *:angry:  I aint no girl foo!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 02:45 PM~6985480
> *i gave you ideas. but you didnt listen.
> *


well thats because the names you gave have nothing to do with the color pink.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pink sunday. :cheesy: 
pretty in pink. :0 
pink passion. :0 
pinky and the brain.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 05:21 PM~6986563
> *pink sunday. :cheesy:
> pretty in pink. :0
> pink passion. :0
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 14 2007, 05:23 PM~6986588
> *:nono:
> *


i tryed to help.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jan 14 2007, 03:14 PM~6985669
> *u should name it spanky after me
> *


that has my vote.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 05:25 PM~6986607
> *i tryed to help.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 06:25 PM~6986607
> *i tryed to help.
> *


its ok fool i get turned down all the time by her :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 14 2007, 05:30 PM~6986653
> *its ok fool i get turned down all the time by her :angry:
> *


dont turn emo.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 14 2007, 05:27 PM~6986629
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 14 2007, 05:30 PM~6986653
> *its ok fool i get turned down all the time by her :angry:
> *


haha. no hard feelings.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

okay you need a name, right? well, what is the theme of the bike. you gotta have more than pink for a theme, think about what you want the bike to represent, how its gonna have your own personal touch. give us all an idea of what you want this bike to be.

and p.s., Ill ship your pedals tuesday.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

nene i wanna help wat can i help you with ur bike


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 14 2007, 08:36 PM~6988673
> *okay you need a name, right? well, what is the theme of the bike.  you gotta have more than pink for a theme,  think about what you want the bike to represent,  how its gonna have your own personal touch.  give us all an idea of what you want this bike to be.
> 
> and p.s., Ill ship your pedals tuesday.
> *


well i dont know i been thinking alot about it. i want it to represent me and that gurls can do what guys can do.. i don tknow how its going to have my touch. because, ive never done this before and i dont know much about it. i wouldnt have even been through this stage if it wasnt for any of u guys. i know i dont make sense its just i have a lot of thoughts in my head right now about this and i cant get them straight. i cant even study without thinking about it! :angry: :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I hear ya nena, it tends to consume you. I know it consumes me. 

heres a couple of ideas,

unladylike,

for the girls,

how we do it,

I dont know, thats all I could come up with.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 14 2007, 10:08 PM~6988983
> *I hear ya nena, it tends to consume you.  I know it consumes me.
> 
> heres a couple of ideas,
> ...


thats ones cool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

it might be called 'la qoqueta'


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 09:33 PM~6989198
> *it might be called 'la qoqueta'
> *


its _co_queta


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 14 2007, 09:58 PM~6989438
> *its coqueta
> *


sorry baby.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 10:03 PM~6989460
> *sorry baby.
> *


SPANISH 4 AP. GOTTA KNOW HOW TO SPELL! :0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

We have reached a name. We had about 10 names thought about.. went through about 30 mintus of THINKING and brainstorming of names..we came to a conclusion. 

*La Coqueta *

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 14 2007, 10:19 PM~6989559
> *We have reached a name. We had about 10 names thought about.. went through about 30 mintus of THINKING and brainstorming of names..we came to a conclusion.
> 
> La Coqueta
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 14 2007, 10:19 PM~6989559
> *We have reached a name. We had about 10 names thought about.. went through about 30 mintus of THINKING and brainstorming of names..we came to a conclusion.
> 
> La Coqueta
> ...


i helped.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 14 2007, 10:22 PM~6989585
> *i helped.
> *


.. i guess.. considering thats what i had under my avator for about 2 months a while back :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 14 2007, 08:36 PM~6988673
> *okay you need a name, right? well, what is the theme of the bike.  you gotta have more than pink for a theme,  think about what you want the bike to represent,  how its gonna have your own personal touch.  give us all an idea of what you want this bike to be.
> 
> and p.s., Ill ship your pedals tuesday.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what we have so far...

frame - Juangotti
Paint - sic713
pedals - excalibur
Custom sprocket - chulow95
molded fenders - RO-BC
Mirrors and twisted bearing cups - Bone Collector
Handlebars - Str8crazy80
crank and fender braces - Noe from texas
twisted kickstand - D Twist
Seat and upholstry - ???

The seat and upholstry are going to be donated by a member but doesnt want there name out here yet. 
We still need a...

fork
Rims, 
tires and tubes 
Goose neck
$$$ for the chrome plating.
Let me know if you can help.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

well thats one less headache! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well i got the goose neck come on guys on know you guys got stuff laying around to give away ! :biggrin: how about are online bike part dealers anything to donate ?  how much money do you need for chroming ? raul ?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

maybe paint the bottom arms to match the bike with some leafing and stripping will look good and diffrent ! if so i got some bottom fork arms ready for paint ! ill ship those out to sic713


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2007, 11:37 PM~6989688
> *This is what we have so far...
> 
> frame - Juangotti
> ...


I got one i'll throw in it's a little streched but I think it can be fixed it's brand new


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 14 2007, 04:11 PM~6985332
> *We been thinking of names all day. Hopefully we'll have one chosen by the end of today
> *


what about " Real Dreams" as in it was your dream to own a bike and it became real :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 15 2007, 07:50 AM~6990510
> *what about " Real Dreams"  as in it was your dream to own a bike and it became real :dunno:
> *


nevermind, i hadn't read page 9 yet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 15 2007, 06:50 AM~6990510
> *what about " Real Dreams"  as in it was your dream to own a bike and it became real :dunno:
> *


thats nice


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 14 2007, 10:19 PM~6989559
> *We have reached a name. We had about 10 names thought about.. went through about 30 mintus of THINKING and brainstorming of names..we came to a conclusion.
> 
> La Coqueta
> ...


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ (Jul 22, 2006)

"La Coqueta"... I love that name, is sweet like u... :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 15 2007, 07:22 PM~6996242
> *
> *


Hey u requested me on myspace like a month ago, u're pretty... :cheesy: :0   uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:   :happysad:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 15 2007, 06:30 PM~6996300
> *"La Coqueta"... I love that name, is sweet like u...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 15 2007, 06:32 PM~6996318
> *Hey u requested me on myspace like a month ago, u're pretty... :cheesy:  :0      uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:      :happysad:
> *


haha thank you.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 15 2007, 06:30 PM~6996300
> *"La Coqueta"... I love that name, is sweet like u...  :biggrin:
> *


watch it buddy.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 15 2007, 06:32 PM~6996318
> *Hey u requested me on myspace like a month ago, u're pretty... :cheesy:  :0      uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:      :happysad:
> *


MONCHIS IM TELL UR LADY :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this fuker fightin for nena :rofl: que loco


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 06:59 PM~6996510
> *this fuker fightin for nena :rofl: que loco
> *


kien monchis, cutty, lil guy , n u


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

me  nope just those 3
not me :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 08:05 PM~6996563
> *me  nope just those 3
> not me :biggrin:
> *


ya remember ur gay u only like blow up dolls


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

great.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 07:13 PM~6996628
> *great.
> *


you know i love you eric :cheesy: 
:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:machinegun: :twak: :uh: :guns:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 15 2007, 07:18 PM~6996681
> *you know i love you eric  :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 15 2007, 08:18 PM~6996681
> *you know i love you eric  :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ye

and juan its not in that way we just friends


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 07:22 PM~6996725
> *:biggrin: ye
> 
> and juan its not in that way we just friends
> *


yup yup.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 07:22 PM~6996725
> *:biggrin: ye
> 
> and juan u know i only got eyes for u baby *


wtf fucken fagget eric


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 07:03 PM~6996540
> *kien monchis, cutty, lil guy , n u
> *


im not like that.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 07:23 PM~6996742
> *im not like that.
> *


like what


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 07:23 PM~6996742
> *im not like that.
> *


pendejo go read it over again idiota :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

whatever.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

a horn dog


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 15 2007, 07:24 PM~6996754
> *like what
> *


nothing baby.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 07:23 PM~6996742
> *im not like that.
> *


u just called urself gay guey


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 15 2007, 07:24 PM~6996760
> *a horn dog
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

juan ur a worst horn dog than cutty in a girlscouts meetin :0


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 07:27 PM~6996791
> *juan ur a worst horn dog than cutty in a girlscouts meetin :0
> *


cutty at kinder garden oriantation lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Everyone STFU. Dont do that shit in this topic. :nono:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for pete sakes eric go play in a dumpster


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2007, 07:28 PM~6996810
> *Everyone STFU. Dont do that shit in this topic.  :nono:
> *


Couldnt have said it better myself.
wayyy off topic :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 15 2007, 07:26 PM~6996773
> *u just called urself gay guey
> *


pendejo you said ' monchis, me and eric were fighting for nena.
i said im not like that cause i dont fight for a girl it just causes problems and i seen it happen.
entiendes wey.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 15 2007, 07:28 PM~6996812
> *for pete sakes eric go play in a dumpster
> *


u kicked him out of ur property last time so now he wont go back


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 07:29 PM~6996829
> *pendejo you said ' monchis, me and eric were fighting for nena.
> i said im not like that cause i dont fight for a girl it just causes problems and i seen it happen.
> entiendes wey.
> *


its guey not wey


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

MIRAN CHAMACOS.
SI QUIEREN HABLAR DE CHINGADERS QUE NO TIENEN QUE HABER GO ESTE TEMA.. HAZLO EN EL OFF TOPIC. POR ESO LO TIENEN! :angry: GRACIAS. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

oh go cry me a river will u :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 07:27 PM~6996791
> *juan ur a worst horn dog than cutty in a girlscouts meetin :0
> *


your worst than cutty atleast he got laid...i think.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 08:31 PM~6996862
> *your worst than cutty atleast he got laid...i think.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 07:31 PM~6996862
> *your worst than cutty atleast he got laid...by my mom
> *


dam


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that was uncalled for for pete sakes


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

que malos son


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

life goes on


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

report to the chat topic guys.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 15 2007, 07:51 PM~6996450
> *:0  :biggrin:
> haha thank you.
> *


Your welcome, you know you're so pretty!  
dejalos que se pelien, nomas estan celosos..lol... :cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 15 2007, 07:40 PM~6997011
> *Your welcome, you know you're so pretty!
> dejalos que se pelien, nomas estan celosos..lol...  :cheesy:
> *


jaja pues no i dont know that..
y si.. no me importan que se pelen pero que NO SE PELEAN AQUI!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

oh great


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Jan 15 2007, 07:40 PM~6997011
> *Your welcome, you know you're so pretty!
> dejalos que se pelien, nomas estan celosos..lol...  :cheesy:
> *


your trying so hard i feel sorry for you.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuckin assclowns


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 07:38 PM~6996971
> *report to the chat topic guys.
> *


right now!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

okay, okay..... back to the bike!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 15 2007, 08:30 PM~6996852
> *MIRAN CHAMACOS.
> SI QUIEREN HABLAR DE CHINGADERS QUE NO TIENEN QUE HABER GO ESTE TEMA.. HAZLO EN EL OFF TOPIC. POR ESO LO TIENEN!  :angry: GRACIAS.  :biggrin:
> *


  Wa Shoe Se?



:biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 15 2007, 09:31 PM~6998190
> * Wa Shoe Se?
> :biggrin:
> *


lol i just told them
to take their shit elsewear.. like to off topic.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 15 2007, 09:31 PM~6998190
> * Wa Shoe Se?
> :biggrin:
> *


lol i just told them
to take their shit elsewear.. like to off topic.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 15 2007, 09:49 PM~6998327
> *lol i just told them
> to take their shit elsewear.. like to off topic.
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2007, 10:28 PM~6998613
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 16 2007, 06:37 AM~6999804
> *:0
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 16 2007, 08:50 AM~6998331
> *lol i just told them
> to take their shit elsewear.. like to off topic.
> *


Good for you :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2007, 02:37 AM~6989688
> *This is what we have so far...
> 
> frame - Juangotti
> ...


*Kickstand is done and will be shipped to Raul within a week!* :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 16 2007, 05:43 PM~7005963
> *Kickstand is done and will be shipped to Raul within a week! :biggrin:
> *


  

If your donating something to nena please send me a pm so I know to expect it.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2007, 09:44 PM~7005973
> *
> 
> If your donating something to nena please send me a pm so I know to expect it.
> *


for sure man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2007, 11:37 PM~6989688
> *This is what we have so far...
> 
> frame - Juangotti
> ...


I got one i'll throw in it's a little streched but I think it can be fixed it's brand new


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 16 2007, 05:49 PM~7006008
> *I got one i'll throw in it's a little streched but I think it can be fixed it's brand new
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shut up nena


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 07:15 PM~7006726
> *shut up nena
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pobrecita


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 07:19 PM~7006764
> *pobrecita
> *


 :0 español


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 07:19 PM~7006764
> *pobrecita
> *


one of us. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 16 2007, 08:20 PM~7006774
> *:0 español
> *


si


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 16 2007, 08:30 PM~7006874
> *one of us. :cheesy:
> *


no


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 07:31 PM~7006879
> *no
> *


hahah 
im not even full mexican


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 07:31 PM~7006879
> *no
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 16 2007, 08:32 PM~7006895
> *hahah
> im not even full mexican
> *


im not even part


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 08:06 PM~7007324
> *im not even part
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 16 2007, 09:31 PM~7007651
> *:0
> *


 :0 myass


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

<center>Get more at profilemodz.com</center>


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 16 2007, 08:58 PM~7008019
> *
> <center>Get more at profilemodz.com</center>
> *


what


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

que


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

que


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

onda weyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 11:53 AM~7012025
> *onda weyyyyyyyyyyy!
> *


aqui


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 17 2007, 08:13 PM~7017006
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

What do you all need now??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For everyone that is sending me something, I need to have you guys send it to another adress. Please pm me and let me know if you sent your parts or whatever. I will be pming the new address as soon as I can. Sorry about the mix up.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2007, 09:51 PM~7017869
> *For everyone that is sending me something, I need to have you guys send it to another adress. Please pm me and let me know if you sent your parts or whatever. I will be pming the new address as soon as I can. Sorry about the mix up.
> *


DID YOU MOVE OR SOMETHING?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 17 2007, 09:09 PM~7017979
> *DID YOU MOVE OR SOMETHING?????
> *


No, but its a long story.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2007, 10:10 PM~7017982
> *No, but its a long story.
> *


OK


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 17 2007, 09:21 PM~7017120
> *What do you all need now??
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

??What Happedn?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Socios pm me the new address so i can send the m.o. and Nena's frame


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

PM sent man, where are you?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry about the delays guys. Ipmed everyone the new address. If I forgot you then let me know and I will forward it to you. Thanks again to everyone thats helping out. As soon as I get the frame we will begin the process and me and sic713 can get to work.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2007, 03:00 PM~7040369
> *Sorry about the delays guys. Ipmed everyone the new address. If I forgot you then let me know and I will forward it to you. Thanks again to everyone thats helping out. As soon as I get the frame we will begin the process and me and sic713 can get to work.
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

what else do you need?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 21 2007, 05:59 PM~7048022
> *what else do you need?
> *


fork
Rims
sissybar 
tires and tubes 
$$$ for the chrome plating.

I cant think of anything else.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i have some used rims & tires. what kind r u lookin for?










what do u want off of this bike? u pay shippin


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 21 2007, 06:15 PM~7048129
> *i have some used rims & tires. what kind r  u lookin for?
> 
> 
> ...


Let me get back to you on that. Im not looking for anything spacific on the rims. I know we want whitewalls but thats it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 11 2007, 03:27 PM~6963019
> *i have no problem donating.
> 
> i have some white wall they just need a good scrub.
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What kind of seat clamp is it? I found a seatpost we can use today. And the seat is already taken care of.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

just a regular clamp.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

the pedals have been shipped, priority.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I got a sisbar and forks pm me.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 22 2007, 09:57 AM~7053768
> *the pedals have been shipped, priority.
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 22 2007, 03:28 PM~7056272
> *I got a sisbar and forks pm me.
> *


It has to be square twist to match everything else.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 22 2007, 09:57 AM~7053768
> *the pedals have been shipped, priority.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 22 2007, 09:58 AM~7053774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gay


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

EY SOCIOS I GOT A SHOW CHROME PLATED SQ. TWIST SEAT CLAMP WHICH I HAVE NO USE FOR, PAY SHIPPING AND ITS YOURS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 22 2007, 06:35 PM~7057991
> *EY SOCIOS I GOT A SHOW CHROME PLATED SQ. TWIST SEAT CLAMP WHICH I HAVE NO USE FOR, PAY SHIPPING AND ITS YOURS
> *


  We can talk in chat tonight about it.


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

ALRIGHT, WHAT TIM?


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

PIC TAKEN FROM A CAM PHONE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 22 2007, 06:35 PM~7057991
> *EY SOCIOS I GOT A SHOW CHROME PLATED SQ. TWIST SEAT CLAMP WHICH I HAVE NO USE FOR, PAY SHIPPING AND ITS YOURS
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jan 22 2007, 06:43 PM~7058058
> *ALRIGHT, WHAT TIM?
> *


a las ocho.


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

OK


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2007, 06:31 PM~7057953
> *gay
> *


 x2:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 22 2007, 07:03 PM~7058262
> *x2 :uh:
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2007, 07:17 PM~7058437
> *
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 22 2007, 07:17 PM~7058440
> *
> *


:cheesy:
whats up.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2007, 07:24 PM~7058531
> *:cheesy:
> whats up.
> *


nothing.
i dont remember what i said to u on the phone last night.. i was hellla tired. :0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 22 2007, 07:25 PM~7058537
> *nothing.
> i dont remember what i said to u on the phone last night.. i was hellla tired.  :0
> *


i dont remember either. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2007, 07:33 PM~7058607
> *i dont remember either. :cheesy:
> *


I think you guys were talking about no whoring in these topics anymore. :uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2007, 07:34 PM~7058617
> *I think you guys were talking about no whoring in these topics anymore.  :uh:
> *


Oh yeah now i remember! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2007, 07:34 PM~7058617
> *I think you guys were talking about no whoring in these topics anymore.  :uh:
> *


i dont think so. i mostly whore in off topic now.
but my addiction got worst.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2007, 07:41 PM~7058687
> *i dont think so. i mostly whore in off topic now.
> but my addiction got worst.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 25 2007, 06:38 PM~7086859
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 25 2007, 06:38 PM~7086859
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Thats alright. We already got one Lux member to donate something.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im fuckin pissed off


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 25 2007, 07:15 PM~7087260
> *im fuckin pissed off
> *


go punch yourself in the face.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no im goin to punch my vodo doll of nena


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 25 2007, 11:19 PM~7087329
> *no im goin to punch my vodo doll of nena
> *


that cant be good wutz the issue? :dunno:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 25 2007, 07:19 PM~7087329
> *no im goin to punch my vodo doll of nena
> *


 :uh: you really are taking this stalking thing to seriouly. i mean really, its bad enough you live a few miles away from me.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 25 2007, 07:14 PM~7087250
> *Thats alright. We already got one Lux member to donate something.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

oh cry me a river dont u


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 25 2007, 07:19 PM~7087329
> *no im goin to punch my vodo doll of nena
> *


thats crossing the line even if you were playing.


----------



## ghost (Dec 14, 2005)

WTF PPL ON HERE BEGGIN TO GET THEIR [email protected]#T BUILT DO IT YOURSELF OR DONT DO IT BETTER YET GET A JOB


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

she never begged


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost_@Jan 25 2007, 08:13 PM~7088046
> *WTF PPL ON HERE BEGGIN TO GET THEIR [email protected]#T BUILT DO IT YOURSELF OR DONT DO IT  BETTER YET GET A JOB
> *


We already covered all of this buddy.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Jan 25 2007, 08:07 PM~7087955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yup. refer to previous pages.


----------



## ghost (Dec 14, 2005)

DAMN CHICA I WAS ONLY MESSIN WITH YOU I HOPE YOU GET IT DONE SOON


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost_@Jan 25 2007, 09:52 PM~7089218
> *DAMN CHICA I WAS ONLY MESSIN WITH YOU I HOPE YOU GET IT DONE SOON
> *


yeah sure. and thanks hopefully it will be done soon.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the boundery


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 26 2007, 06:29 AM~7087453
> *:uh: you really are taking this stalking thing to seriouly. i mean really, its bad enough you live a few miles away from me.
> *



They get all butt hurt when they see a female and they won't give them no play :uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2007, 06:50 AM~7091565
> *They get all butt hurt when they see a female and they won't give them no play  :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2007, 06:50 AM~7091565
> *They get all butt hurt when they see a female and they won't give them no play  :uh:
> *


good thing nenas all mine.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im a lil late on this but Raul let me know what else you need. I can give a lil to the community. Let me know what she needs. It most likely wont be plated but it will be nice.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 26 2007, 06:06 PM~7095556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wth lol


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 26 2007, 02:06 PM~7095556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 21 2007, 07:15 PM~7048129
> *i have some used rims & tires. what kind r  u lookin for?
> 
> 
> ...


You could always sell that to me?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 26 2007, 07:28 AM~7091805
> *Im a lil late on this but Raul let me know what else you need. I can give a lil to the community. Let me know what she needs. It most likely wont be plated but it will be nice.
> *


I will call you this weekend buddy about this and some other things.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If someone has a problem with this topic, please pm me so you can get all that stuff of your chest or whatevers bothering you.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 04:46 PM~7110483
> *If someone has a problem with this topic, please pm me so you can get all that stuff of your chest or whatevers bothering you.
> *


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 07:46 PM~7110483
> *If someone has a problem with this topic, please pm me so you can get all that stuff of your chest or whatevers bothering you.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 28 2007, 05:04 PM~7111180
> *
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 06:05 PM~7111198
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2007, 06:16 PM~7111281
> *:biggrin:
> *


wut up foo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 07:01 PM~7111668
> *wut up foo
> *


nuttin.. feelin sick


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2007, 07:16 PM~7111797
> *nuttin.. feelin sick
> *


ya that shit be goin around i guess its that time of year take some of that airborne shit


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 10:20 PM~7111829
> *ya that shit be goin around i guess its that time of year take some of that airborne shit
> *


that airborne shit rockz!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

stop whoring.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2007, 07:16 PM~7111797
> *nuttin.. feelin sic
> *


i was sick the beginning of this month not fun at all


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey Socios I sent out the handlebars and stem ups today


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 29 2007, 05:23 PM~7121519
> *Hey Socios I sent out the handlebars and stem ups today
> *


  Its all going to start coming together soon.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 28 2007, 10:28 PM~7111898
> *stop whoring.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

So what do you have now and what are you waiting on


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 29 2007, 06:03 PM~7121924
> *So what do you have now and what are you waiting on
> *


Were waiting on some of the other parts and I found another frame. I already have it so we can start soon. The rims for this are going to be really cool. I hope you guys like them. Over all it should be a really nice bike.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Who donated the rims??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2007, 06:46 PM~7122292
> *Were waiting on some of the other parts and I found another frame. I already have it so we can start soon. The rims for this are going to be really cool. I hope you guys like them. Over all it should be a really nice bike.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 29 2007, 06:54 PM~7122399
> *Who donated the rims??
> *


Were going to take some rims from 1966 Schwinn and re do them.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2007, 06:55 PM~7122410
> *Were going to take some rims from 1966 Schwinn and re do them.
> *


faced?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 29 2007, 07:02 PM~7122492
> *faced?
> *


no.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2007, 07:03 PM~7122506
> *no.
> *


relaced?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 29 2007, 07:20 PM~7122741
> *relaced?
> *


Wait and see.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2007, 07:21 PM~7122752
> *Wait and see.
> *


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hey raul, did you get the pedals yet?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 29 2007, 08:55 PM~7123962
> *hey raul, did you get the pedals yet?
> *


no, not yet.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

has the project strated??


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

NO


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CUTTY DONATES HIS HEART!!!!!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 30 2007, 09:13 PM~7134004
> *CUTTY DONATES HIS HEART!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bwahahahahahaha


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

IF THE SEAT AINT DONE YET ILL HOOK IT UP JUST GET IT TO ME!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 30 2007, 08:13 PM~7134004
> *CUTTY DONATES HIS HEART!!!!!!!
> *


No one wants that anyways.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 30 2007, 08:42 PM~7134271
> *IF THE SEAT AINT DONE YET ILL HOOK IT UP JUST GET IT TO ME!
> *


  I will let you know if we need a back up homie.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2007, 09:16 PM~7134646
> *No one wants that anyways.
> *


haha


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

I DONT PLAY!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 31 2007, 11:56 PM~7143687
> *I DONT PLAY!
> 
> 
> ...


how much does a seat like that cost?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

is this still on raul and no need raul iam still down no matter !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 31 2007, 10:01 PM~7144957
> *is this still on raul and no need raul iam still down no matter !
> *


Its still on homie. Nothing is stopping this project. The build up is coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 31 2007, 10:05 PM~7144990
> *Its still on homie. Nothing is stopping this project. The build up is coming soon.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jan 31 2007, 09:00 PM~7143722
> *how much does a seat like that cost?
> *


FROM 150 -200 BUT WAS WILLIN 1 DO IT FOR FREE TO HELP THE PROJECT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 31 2007, 10:05 PM~7144990
> *Its still on homie. Nothing is stopping this project. The build up is coming soon.  :biggrin:
> *


word?


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 1 2007, 07:36 AM~7146727
> *FROM 150 -200 BUT WAS WILLIN 1 DO IT FOR FREE TO HELP THE PROJECT
> *


Love from one lowrider to another, this is what its all about


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the pedals. :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

sweet. you like?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 2 2007, 01:13 PM~7158449
> *sweet. you like?
> *


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

WHEELS SENT TODAY! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 2 2007, 10:13 PM~7162856
> *WHEELS SENT TODAY! GOOD LUCK!
> *


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

have you gotten the handlebars and stem yet :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 2 2007, 10:22 PM~7162906
> *have you gotten the handlebars and stem yet  :dunno:
> *


Not yet. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u going to body count them 36s?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the handlebars and stem today. Thank you very much.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

post pics of the parts you got raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 10:33 AM~7164913
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad becuse my bike is the best build of 07


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 10:41 AM~7164966
> *rauls mad becuse my bike is the best build of 07
> *


Thats until nena bike is done.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:41 AM~7164966
> *rauls mad becuse my bike is the best build of 07
> *


Your frame aint even a schwinn bro. Looks real clean though


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Feb 3 2007, 10:41 AM~7164966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BOTH ARE WRONG.

my bike will be the best build O7.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2007, 02:11 PM~7165136
> *YOU BOTH ARE WRONG.
> 
> my bike will be the best build O7.
> *


I know you already heard about DEEP BROWN


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 12:15 PM~7165156
> *I know you already heard about DEEP BROWN
> *


the doodie brown?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 02:23 PM~7165206
> *the doodie brown?
> *


something like that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 11:15 AM~7165156
> *I know you already heard about DEEP BROWN
> *


Comming soon...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

www.doodie.com


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 01:15 PM~7165156
> *I know you already heard about DEEP BROWN
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PORNO


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 11:15 AM~7165156
> *I know you already heard about DEEP BROWN
> *


nope...never heard of it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2007, 02:46 PM~7165321
> *nope...never heard of it.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:27 AM~7165226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 02:58 PM~7165384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2007, 11:11 AM~7165136
> *YOU BOTH ARE WRONG.
> 
> my bike will be the best build O7.
> *


bring it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 3 2007, 02:06 PM~7166082
> *bring it.
> *


is that a challenge.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2007, 02:21 PM~7166145
> *is that a challenge.
> *


damn straight it is.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 3 2007, 02:24 PM~7166155
> *damn straight it is.
> *


its on!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:27 AM~7165226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats going to be cutty when he sees these new bikes. On his knees and shitting his pants.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Feb 3 2007, 02:29 PM~7166175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 02:37 PM~7166206
> *Thats going to be cutty when he sees these new bikes. On his knees and shitting his pants.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes got no pants on fool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 04:34 PM~7166837
> *hes got no pants on fool
> *


you like that huh?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 05:46 PM~7166912
> *you like that huh?
> *


no u said he shit his pants hes got no pants on


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Tell her lazy ass to get a yob :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 04:53 PM~7166946
> *no u said he shit his pants hes got no pants on
> *


that turns you on huh?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Feb 3 2007, 05:54 PM~7166960
> *Tell her lazy ass to get a yob :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Feb 3 2007, 07:54 PM~7166960
> *Tell her lazy ass to get a yob :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

tell her to stop walkin to food max


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 05:16 PM~7167121
> *tell her to stop walkin to food max
> *


stop stalking her. :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 06:17 PM~7167133
> *stop stalking her.  :roflmao:
> *


we happen to be at the same place at the same time ashole


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 05:16 PM~7167121
> *tell her to stop walkin to food max
> *


:around:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 05:21 PM~7167149
> *we happen to be at the same place at the same time ashole
> *


yea cutty...we believe you.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

playa haters


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 05:23 PM~7167170
> *playa haters
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 














































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 05:21 PM~7167149
> *we happen to be at the same place at the same time ashole
> *


Anytime your following someone and they dont know it, thats called stalking. Were you dressed as the bush or the garbage can? Were you in the helicopter monitoring her every move?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i was in a car asshole


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

STOP WHORING!!!!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 05:21 PM~7167149
> *we happen to be at the same place at the same time ashole
> *


 :0 OH MY G0D. THAT REALLY WAS YOU. I NOTCIED YOU FROM YOUR LONG ASS DANGLY HEAD. :0 I WAS ALL.. THA TLOOKS LIKE CUTTY..
THEN I WAS LIKE NAHH IT CANT BE..
ADN THEIR I GO LOOKIN ALL CRAPPY :0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 05:16 PM~7167121
> *tell her to stop walkin to food max
> *


dont they got a food max en fremont. :uh: 
next to target :angry: 
Stay in your own city and ill stay in mines! :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2007, 05:31 PM~7167216
> *STOP WHORING!!!!!!
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2007, 06:19 PM~7167439
> *
> *


gracias :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 3 2007, 07:14 PM~7167420
> *:0 OH MY G0D. THAT REALLY WAS YOU. I NOTCIED YOU FROM YOUR LONG ASS DANGLY HEAD.  :0 I WAS ALL.. THA TLOOKS LIKE CUTTY..
> THEN I WAS LIKE NAHH IT CANT BE..
> ADN THEIR I GO LOOKIN ALL CRAPPY  :0
> *


lookin crappy? i like what u had on :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 08:47 PM~7168332
> *lookin crappy? i like what u had on :biggrin:
> *


ew you must be joking.
i hadnt left the house all that day and my mom goes go to food max to buy this i was like nO! im too lazy right now. and she said fine, ill go with you . and we went. and i ended up going outt last night
but ew :uh: you must be joking. all i had on was a sweater and sweats.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 4 2007, 07:05 PM~7174409
> *ew you must be joking.
> i hadnt left the house all that day and my mom goes go to food max to buy this i was like nO! im too lazy right now. and she said fine, ill go with you . and we went. and i ended up going outt last night
> but ew  :uh: you must be joking. all i had on was a sweater and sweats.
> *


booty call cloths right there


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2007, 06:55 PM~7174708
> *booty call cloths right there
> *


i live across the street
i wasnt about to get dressd up togo to food max
and even less if cutty was gunna be there! :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2007, 07:55 PM~7174708
> *booty call cloths right there
> *


reall talk there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Projects starting soon.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

:wave: hi- thot id contribute to this topic... no clue whats goin on...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

have you gotten the bars yet socios


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

some one donate me 1O$. i need a hair cut.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 5 2007, 05:28 PM~7183115
> *some one donate me 1O$. i need a hair cut.
> *


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 5 2007, 09:28 PM~7183115
> *some one donate me 1O$. i need a hair cut.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 5 2007, 05:33 PM~7183160
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 5 2007, 07:28 PM~7183115
> *some one donate me 1O$. i need a hair cut.
> *


Do you like guys in any way shape or form case your just weird.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Feb 5 2007, 05:28 PM~7183115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Feb 5 2007, 05:45 PM~7183249
> *Do you like guys in any way shape or form case your just weird.
> *


i didnt understand shit you said.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 5 2007, 01:09 AM~7177452
> *have you gotten the bars yet socios
> *


Yes sir, I got them the other day. Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

DOES SHE NEED FORKS? IVE GOT A CUSTOM SET ALREADY FAB. JUST NEED AN ADDRESS. THERE FOR A 20 INCH. THEY LOOK ALITTLE LIKE DANNY'S FORKS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 5 2007, 09:45 PM~7185966
> *DOES SHE NEED FORKS? IVE GOT A CUSTOM SET ALREADY FAB. JUST NEED AN ADDRESS. THERE FOR A 20 INCH. THEY LOOK ALITTLE LIKE DANNY'S FORKS.
> *


pm sent.


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 5 2007, 10:14 PM~7185550
> *Yes sir, I got them the other day. Thank you.  :biggrin:
> *


kool  hope that stem works out for you


----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

JUST ASKING WAY ARE YOU ASKING OTHERS TO DONATE FOR SOME ONES BIKE. IF SHE CANT GET A BIKE NOW BECAUSE NO MONEY WAY NOT WHAT IN TILL SHE HAS THE MONEY WAY ASK OTHERS TO DONATE JUST BECAUSE YOU WANT'S A BIKE THERE IS MANY KIDS OUT THERE THAT REALLY WANT A BIKE AND CAN BECAUSE NO MONEY OR PARENTS AND THEY PICK UP CANS JUST TO MAKE SOME MONEY WAY NOT TRY THAT.AFTER THE BIKE ARE YOU GOING TO ASK FOR DONATION FOR A CAR (LOWRIDER WITH HYDROS) P.S DON'T BE A LECHER GET A JOB OR JUST WHAT IN TILL YOU HAVE THE MONEY FOR YOUR OWN HARD WORKING BIKE?? JUST MY 2 CONS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

someone finally tells it like it is


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 5 2007, 09:38 PM~7183199
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CLASSY_@Feb 7 2007, 11:16 AM~7198806
> *JUST ASKING WAY ARE YOU ASKING OTHERS TO DONATE FOR SOME ONES BIKE. IF SHE CANT GET A BIKE NOW BECAUSE NO MONEY WAY NOT WHAT IN TILL SHE HAS THE MONEY WAY ASK OTHERS TO DONATE JUST BECAUSE YOU WANT'S A BIKE THERE IS MANY KIDS OUT THERE THAT REALLY WANT A BIKE AND CAN BECAUSE NO MONEY OR PARENTS AND THEY PICK UP CANS JUST TO MAKE SOME MONEY WAY NOT TRY THAT.AFTER THE BIKE ARE YOU GOING  TO ASK FOR DONATION FOR A CAR (LOWRIDER WITH HYDROS) P.S DON'T  BE A LECHER GET A JOB OR JUST WHAT IN TILL YOU HAVE THE MONEY FOR YOUR OWN HARD WORKING BIKE??  JUST MY 2 CONS
> *


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Sorry if this sounds bitchy, but if she doesnt have the funds to build a bike, how does she plan on showing it and maintaining it?? Everytime there is a show, do you plan on taking donations for entry fees, displays, lunch while she's there, etc??? 

Just trying to understand.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well said again


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 7 2007, 03:50 PM~7199450
> *Sorry if this sounds bitchy, but if she doesnt have the funds to build a bike, how does she plan on showing it and maintaining it??  Everytime there is a show, do you plan on taking donations for entry fees, displays, lunch while she's there, etc???
> 
> Just trying to understand.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 7 2007, 12:50 PM~7199450
> *Sorry if this sounds bitchy, but if she doesnt have the funds to build a bike, how does she plan on showing it and maintaining it??  Everytime there is a show, do you plan on taking donations for entry fees, displays, lunch while she's there, etc???
> 
> Just trying to understand.
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 7 2007, 10:50 PM~7199450
> *Sorry if this sounds bitchy, but if she doesnt have the funds to build a bike, how does she plan on showing it and maintaining it??  Everytime there is a show, do you plan on taking donations for entry fees, displays, lunch while she's there, etc???
> 
> Just trying to understand.
> *


Makes sense to me "umm I'm broke I need $20 for registration fee, $30 for gas to and from the show, and $40 for meals. Oh and $50 for some souviners" :biggrin: 

not hating or being an ass but also trying to understand


:dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahahah money talks n bullshit walks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no coment.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

swell


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pajama party time


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 02:14 PM~7200088
> *pajama party time
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2007, 02:19 PM~7200155
> *:uh:
> *


did u poop out your kfc yet?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 01:14 PM~7200088
> *pajama party time
> *


that was gay.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 7 2007, 02:20 PM~7200166
> *that was gay.
> *


not as gay as erics sasuage fest


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 01:20 PM~7200165
> *did u poop out your kfc yet?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 01:21 PM~7200178
> *not as gay as erics sasuage fest
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 02:20 PM~7200165
> *did u poop out your kfc yet?
> *


yeah i did


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahah


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 05:20 PM~7200165
> *did u poop out your kfc yet?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CLASSY+Feb 7 2007, 11:16 AM~7198806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLASSY+Feb 7 2007, 10:16 AM~7198806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me start from the beginning since no one wants to read the whole topic. I think I also need to clearify some things for everyone since people have issues with me helping this girl. Nena is my friend. She is 16 years old, lives with her mom and just goes to school. I have met her several times outside of lil so this is not some person who just pm'ed me out of the blue. Her parents are seperated for whatever reason so she has no "male" in her life that can help her out with bondo, welding etc. That is when I come in. I have extra metal from different projects that I can give away. I can cut it out and have it welded for her. I found another frame that nena can have cause no one wanted it. That is the extent of what I am willing to do for her. I AM NOT GIVING NENA A COMPLETE BIKE LIKE SOME PEOPLE THINK. All I am giving her is the frame with the mods and thats it. No one is paying for chrome, whatever extra parts she needs, display, etc. She is going to pay, out of her pocket for the rest of it, just like everyone else who builds a car or bike does. Who said anyone was going to do all that for her???? I explained all of this to nena ahead of time and she understands what shes getting into. She is currently looking into getting a job for this project and to help out at home with whatever. Is that clear? Any questions about that? 

What I asked from the community of lil is that if you had a part for a bike like some of you have, that you consider handing it down to nena like a few of you already have. Thats it. Nothing more, nothing less. D Twist came up with a kickstand, schwinn1966 had some rims laying around. Nena just wasnts a bike to take to shows. She just wants to be a participate in what we do. Whats wrong with that?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2007, 11:26 PM~7203506
> *Let me start from the beginning since no one wants to read the whole topic. I think I also need to clearify some things for everyone since people have issues with me helping this girl. Nena is my friend. She is 16 years old, lives with her mom and just goes to school. I have met her several times outside of lil so this is not some person who just pm'ed me out of the blue. Her parents are seperated for whatever reason so she has no "male" in her life that can help her out with bondo, welding etc. That is when I come in. I have extra metal from different projects that I can give away. I can cut it out and have it welded for her. I found another frame that nena can have cause no one wanted it. That is the extent of what I am willing to do for her. D Twist came up with a kickstand, schwinn1966 had some rims laying around. Nena just wasnts a bike to take to shows. She just wants to be a participate in what we do. Whats wrong with that?
> *


I'll post up a pic of the kickstand on Thurs.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 7 2007, 07:47 PM~7203848
> *I'll post up a pic of the kickstand on Thurs.
> *


  

I just got the rims for the bike. Thanks again Anthony.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

im going to be buissy this weekend maybe we can hook up the fallowing weekend and go over designs.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 8 2007, 01:41 AM~7206514
> *im going to be buissy this weekend maybe we can hook up the fallowing weekend and go over designs.
> *


yeah i dont think i could this weekend anyways because my dads visiting and leaves on saturday.
so i think next weekend should be good :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Here it is!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 8 2007, 05:10 PM~7212712
> *Here it is!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CLASSY_@Feb 7 2007, 10:16 AM~7198806
> *JUST ASKING WAY ARE YOU ASKING OTHERS TO DONATE FOR SOME ONES BIKE. IF SHE CANT GET A BIKE NOW BECAUSE NO MONEY WAY NOT WHAT IN TILL SHE HAS THE MONEY WAY ASK OTHERS TO DONATE JUST BECAUSE YOU WANT'S A BIKE THERE IS MANY KIDS OUT THERE THAT REALLY WANT A BIKE AND CAN BECAUSE NO MONEY OR PARENTS AND THEY PICK UP CANS JUST TO MAKE SOME MONEY WAY NOT TRY THAT.AFTER THE BIKE ARE YOU GOING  TO ASK FOR DONATION FOR A CAR (LOWRIDER WITH HYDROS) P.S DON'T  BE A LECHER GET A JOB OR JUST WHAT IN TILL YOU HAVE THE MONEY FOR YOUR OWN HARD WORKING BIKE??  JUST MY 2 CONS
> *


No shit huh. Shes old enough to get a job and build her own shit.

Fuckin captains on here...


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Feb 7 2007, 11:50 AM~7199450
> *Sorry if this sounds bitchy, but if she doesnt have the funds to build a bike, how does she plan on showing it and maintaining it??  Everytime there is a show, do you plan on taking donations for entry fees, displays, lunch while she's there, etc???
> 
> Just trying to understand.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Feb 9 2007, 12:59 AM~7216383
> *No shit huh. Shes old enough to get a job and build her own shit.
> 
> Fuckin captains on here...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 captain save a who


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this topic is gay


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 9 2007, 12:55 PM~7218794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats how iim painting nenas bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Feb 9 2007, 11:55 AM~7218794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw im not painting it..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dookie brown color


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 9 2007, 03:55 PM~7218794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

STOP WHORING!!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

parts where send out today you should have them in a week. :biggrin: 
Raul I'll pm you the tracking number.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 9 2007, 01:09 PM~7219510
> *STOP WHORING!!!!
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bwahaha


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pm sent


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 9 2007, 03:30 PM~7220600
> *pm sent
> *


to get you baned. :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no to raul :twak:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 9 2007, 03:41 PM~7220665
> *no to raul  :twak:
> *


no bitch. i sent a pm to get you baned. :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 9 2007, 03:41 PM~7220665
> *no to raul  :twak:
> *


i dont accept pm's from shit fetish freaks.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2007, 06:02 PM~7221714
> *i dont accept pm's from shit fetish freaks.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 9 2007, 05:09 PM~7219510
> *STOP WHORING!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

YOU GUYS ARE DUMB ASSES GROW THE FUCK UP...............


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Feb 10 2007, 03:45 PM~7226119
> *YOU GUYS ARE DUMB ASSES GROW THE FUCK UP...............
> *


 :uh: noob


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

damn newbie


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU+Feb 10 2007, 11:46 AM~7226128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch dont be talking. you both are newbies.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2007, 03:04 PM~7226249
> *bitch dont be talking. you both are newbies.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

lil *****.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Feb 10 2007, 11:45 AM~7226119
> *YOU GUYS ARE DUMB ASSES GROW THE FUCK UP...............
> *


:roflmao: who the fuck are you!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2007, 01:04 PM~7226249
> *bitch dont be talking. you both are newbies.
> *


HA HA HA!GET EM!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 10 2007, 12:20 PM~7226341
> *HA HA HA!GET EM!
> *


if something happens you got my back?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Feb 10 2007, 12:38 PM~7226412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nagger.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2007, 02:02 PM~7226848
> *nagger.
> *


 :twak: que.. te crees el muy chingon o que :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2007, 01:38 PM~7226412
> *if something happens you got my back?
> *


ALWAYS.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2007, 04:04 PM~7226249
> *bitch dont be talking. you both are newbies.
> *


bitch please! :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 10 2007, 02:07 PM~7226877
> *:twak: que.. te crees el muy chingon o que  :uh:
> *


  no


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 10 2007, 02:17 PM~7226933
> *bitch please! :uh:
> *


lil ***** do you want to get owned.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2007, 06:20 PM~7226953
> *lil ***** do you want to get owned.
> *


fuck all that gettin owned shit makez me laugh thats all u hear on this site :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 10 2007, 02:34 PM~7227051
> *fuck all that gettin owned shit makez me laugh thats all u hear on this site  :uh:
> *


bitch.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2007, 06:36 PM~7227069
> *bitch.
> *


lol :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 10 2007, 02:39 PM~7227084
> *lol  :uh:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats up with the progress hadent herd anything or seen any pic.'s :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u brong up a old topic


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

hi nena :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 23 2007, 11:52 AM~7336368
> *hi nena  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave::wave: hey.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this topic tunred into crap really fast


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 23 2007, 10:27 AM~7335618
> *Whats up with the progress hadent herd anything or seen any pic.'s  :dunno:
> *


I was waiting for some parts to show up and I did already get them. I guess the only thing holding everything up is the design of the bike. We almost got it finalized so you will se something on it real soon.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

get it going already! If I can build a bike in 2 weeks, then yall can do this one tight!


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON WITH THIS BIKE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 26 2007, 10:14 PM~7361018
> *WHATS GOING ON WITH THIS BIKE?
> *


Sorry buddy, I have been very busy with my own trike. Can I call you tomorrow?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that was a diss twards nenas bike owch


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 23 2007, 10:38 PM~7339064
> *I was waiting for some parts to show up and I did already get them. I guess the only thing holding everything up is the design of the bike. We almost got it finalized so you will se something on it real soon.
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

any up dates :dunno: :nosad: 

nena's probley lost hope now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 20 2007, 09:33 AM~7512136
> *any up dates  :dunno:  :nosad:
> 
> nena's probley lost hope now
> *


:tears:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Never seen this topic before....good to see people helping others out still


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Mar 20 2007, 12:01 PM~7515124
> *Never seen this topic before....good to see people helping others out still
> *


not realy. get out the sport if you dont got the money, cause shit aint free.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 20 2007, 11:04 PM~7515144
> *not realy. get out the sport if you dont got the money, cause shit aint free.
> *


:twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 20 2007, 11:04 PM~7515144
> *not realy. get out the sport if you dont got the money, cause shit aint free.
> *


:twak:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 20 2007, 12:08 PM~7515185
> *:twak:
> *


donate me a set of enforcer forks.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 20 2007, 11:14 PM~7515220
> *donate me a set of enforcer forks.
> *


:no:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 20 2007, 12:18 PM~7515248
> *:no:
> *


come on please i dont got a job. help me out.  oh yea can you pay the shipping?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 20 2007, 11:23 PM~7515284
> *come on please i dont got a job. help me out.   oh yea can you pay the shipping?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

raul who else is on the donate list?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Raul is ingoring(spell check) this topic for certin reasons I think


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I kinda didnt want to bump this topic because of all the bullshit. I was going to start a new topic but I guess I will answer all your questions here. 

Here is what Nena has so far. 

Twisted Kickstand - D Twist
Twisted bearing cups - Bone Collector
Rims - Schwinn 1966
Handlebars, gooseneck- Str8crazy80
Mirrors - 76'_SCHWINN
Seat - ???
Fenders - RO-BC
pedals - excalibur
Sprocket - chulow95

She still needs...

tires
tubes
Grips
crank
chain
and other little odds and ends...

The forks and sissy bar are still something that need to be addressed and Im pretty sure that they will be taken care of real soon. Nena also has a frame already. Like I said, When I start the new topic, I will show you guys all what she has so far etc.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

i got the crank pm me


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2007, 06:57 PM~7525208
> *I kinda didnt want to bump this topic because of all the bullshit. I was going to start a new topic but I guess I will answer all your questions here.
> 
> Here is what Nena has so far.
> ...


i was wondering what was up with this. I'll get the sprocket to you shortly


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Mar 22 2007, 07:23 PM~7533539
> *i was wondering what was up with this. I'll get the sprocket to you shortly
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

any pictures of what you got for now?


----------

